# Farm Graveyard & A Tiny Cottage, Colyford, Devon. June 08.



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2008)

To finish off a film I decided to go for a walk and investigate a tiny cottage that I'd spotted a couple of weeks ago. This time it was hardly visible though, as the foliage obscures practically all of it apart from the roof, so just a couple of pics. The first is taken from across the road and the other as close up as I could get. Totally inaccessible! I did find a path to the side which lead through some of the undergrowth but it soon became impassable...just a knot of trunks and brambles.












What was more interesting though, was in a field opposite...mounds of bricks and rubble from a demolished building and several pieces of abandoned farm machinery.

Some of the rubble. The rest of the mounds were very overgown.






A random 60's style wrough-iron and glass telephone table plus what looks like an old window frame.






Several scattered pieces of machinery.






Several bales of hay in the undergrowth.






A very mucky muck spreader. 






A large and tipsy liquid container.






A hay wain...but not as Constable would have known it! 











I only had a couple of frames left on my film and having spotted an old and rotting horse box behind the mounds, I went to investigate...and found stacks more farm machinery. I didn't get the horse box, but tried to get as much in shot with the last couple of pics.











No idea what some of these were, but there was the hulk of an old tractor, a very rusty tanker and lots of other things that I hadn't expected to see. I shall have to go back...with more film. 

Cheers


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice find but as the


> Totally inaccessible!


 Now come oonn !!

With enough determination i`m sure a few bits of tree and bramble are no real obstacle 

Good pics.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 23, 2008)

Saigon Ob said:


> Nice find but as the Now come oonn !!
> 
> With enough determination i`m sure a few bits of tree and bramble are no real obstacle
> 
> Good pics.



She's just being foxy


Great find and smashing photos. Thanks Foxy.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2008)

Saigon Ob said:


> ..i`m sure a few bits of tree and bramble are no real obstacle



You're absolutely right, Sai...but honestly you'd really need a machette for the way this one's overgrown!  And the nettles were taller than me!!!  



Neosea said:


> She's just being foxy...





Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2008)

Nettles and brambles, hate them to FL.
Natures defence.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Nettles and brambles, hate them to FL...



Yeah, but they're great in the autumn...mmmmm...apple and blackberry pies! And nettles can be used to make Devon Hokypokey Soup...haven't tried making that yet but it's a good way to get rid of some of them though!


----------



## ricasso (Jun 24, 2008)

Cracking explore foxy,id love to see what else is laying around.
It never fails to amaze me why farmers always leave expensive kit out in the elements,surely they could be sheeted up ! oh well.
looks like a beautiful day , typical Devon weather eh !


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 24, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> And nettles can be used to make Devon Hokypokey Soup...



yeah they make a kind of that soup in derby but the leaves are slightly different looking than natles and it has a strange effect on the way you walk and look at life !


----------



## ashless (Jun 24, 2008)

Saigon Ob said:


> yeah they make a kind of that soup in derby but the leaves are slightly different looking than natles and it has a strange effect on the way you walk and look at life !



Bwahaha! It's so true! 

Good pics Foxy, we the people demand more!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2008)

ricasso said:


> ...id love to see what else is laying around.
> It never fails to amaze me why farmers always leave expensive kit out in the elements,surely they could be sheeted up ! oh well.
> looks like a beautiful day , typical Devon weather eh !


Yes, it's strange because some of it has been there a long time by the look of it, and just left to rot, but other bits are fairly new additions. Typical Devon weather? Mmmm...wasn't raining enough for that!  



Saigon Ob said:


> yeah they make a kind of that soup in derby but the leaves are slightly different looking than natles and it has a strange effect on the way you walk and look at life !


  



ashless said:


> ...we the people demand more!


Heehee. I'll definitely go back at some point to take pics of the ones I missed, but I've got an ever growing list of reccees and explores to go on, so it might be later rather than sooner...only just getting out on them after being ill for several months!

Cheers


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice find.  We too have happened upon abandoned machinery on our travels. Aside from the actual cost of this stuff there is also the scrap value of it too. I bet the pikeys couldn't get near to it because of the brambles. 
It definately looks worth a return visit - perhaps in mid winter?? I bet there's a lot more lying around that place still waiting to be found.


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like a pritty cool place for an afternoon rumage in the sunshine, nice find foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice set of snaps Foxy 

Love the way that there's still a bale of hay on the trailor

Ta for sharing.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## ricasso (Jun 25, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, it's strange because some of it has been there a long time by the look of it, and just left to rot, but other bits are fairly new additions. Typical Devon weather? Mmmm...wasn't raining enough for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry to hear youve been poorly foxy,I hope your all mended now


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

ricasso said:


> sorry to hear youve been poorly foxy,I hope your all mended now



I second that!


----------



## underitall (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi FL, do you fancy dpoing another meet-up with me, to this place, if tis easily accessible via bus?


----------



## MD (Jun 25, 2008)

nice work foxy

how did you manage to find that?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
The illness is an ongoing problem, unfortunately, but everytime I go on a meet it gets mega-worse and literally takes months to get over it. So, I've given up the meets and I'm just going to concentrate on local stuff so that I can fit them in with my 'better' days. Hopefully more explores coming up.



mattdonut said:


> how did you manage to find that?


I first saw it from the road when on a walk last year, but didn't think anything of it at the time. I only wanted to finish off the film, and it wasn't until I got further into the field that I realised the amount of stuff that was there! That'll teach me!


----------

